# Church member dies after service!!!



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrewNFGvAQ4


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

jasonw said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrewNFGvAQ4


death by moronic behaviour.


----------

